# Cancel A Friend Request On Facebook



## leo61611616 (Sep 30, 2010)

Facebook has added a new feature which enables you to cancel any friend requests you have sent, if you want.

To do so, just visit the user’s profile whom you have requested to be your friend. There click on the “X” next to the awaiting conformation text and the request will be cancelled.

Read More Here


----------



## abhilashr (Apr 23, 2011)

I guess this is a well known feature of facebook. Thanks for typing it for the community, however.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 23, 2011)

Its good facebook allows cancelling of friends request.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

what to do when FB dont allow to send friend requests?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 24, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> what to do when FB dont allow to send friend requests?



Usually you can't send friend request, when a lot of people have Rejected you in reply of your previous friend requests. Its a way to curb spam.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

so any idea or tweak to get rid of this?

as m nt a *spammer*..


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 24, 2011)

^^ search the person by his email id instead of his name and then send friend request  facebook won't stop u from sending request


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks. Usefull


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 27, 2011)

That cross is nowhere to be seen as of now.


----------

